# Rust inhibitor



## PeterT (Jul 23, 2021)

There are so many products &, crazy prices - I'm starting to wonder about snake oil markup. Lets say I want to assemble typical outdoor use machinery like lawnmower, snow blower etc. that sees wet & dry cycles (corrosion recipe). Would spraying this stuff on fasteners & parts before/after assembly help keep the rust minimized? This was cheapest can at KBC just as example.


----------



## John Conroy (Jul 23, 2021)

I've been using Fluid Film, available at Canadian tire and princess auto. It's been doing a good job for me on all my lathe chucks, machine ways, drill press etc. I don't know how it would work in a more humid climate though, pretty dry here in Alberta.


----------



## PeterT (Jul 23, 2021)

Thanks John. Sheesh, that product was only mentioned a dozen times or so already. Obviously I didn't get out much during COVID to actually buy it.
https://canadianhobbymetalworkers.com/search/51444/?q=fluid+film&o=date


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 24, 2021)

I've used Fluid Film on snowblowers for years and years, as do most of my snowblower fanatics (patients?) on the snowblower forum I am a member of. Fluid Film is classed as a _wool wax_. One of its properties is that is it slippery, yet clings to surfaces. Hence it sticks to things but allows snow and water to run off. 

I have a strange obsession with water pumps and am constantly acquiring them and fixing them. Yet I don't use them that often. The cast iron gets sprayed with FF, which prevents corrosion.

FF also smells like breakfast sausage to me. I'm perplexed why they don't use this in their marketing materials.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 24, 2021)

Something I use just because i always have it on hand is G96 gun spray (and available at most any local gun store). Has a carbon & rust remover element to it as well as a retentive lube property after the carrier evaporates.

    And as an afterthought it would be a very good spray for snow blowers....I've used guns at -30 that still work the action when sprayed with the stuff, it doesnt seem to freeze up.


----------

